# Canon EOS M6 Mark II - Black or Silver? Vote!



## ++k (Oct 28, 2019)

I was about to order the new M6, but the only thing I cannot make up my mind about is the color: black or silver, which one to get?
To me, silver looks quite retro and feels more premium, but black attracts less attention and has a more professional look...

Could we have a quick vote here? Which one? And why?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2019)

I prefer the all black.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Oct 29, 2019)

Black


----------



## dcm (Oct 29, 2019)

Black. So I don't get light reflections from the body on the subjects in my image.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 29, 2019)

Black.

I like the silver look, but it looks stupid with a black lens attached.
try to buy a silver EF-M 32 



dcm said:


> Black. So I don't get light reflections from the body on the subjects in my image.


Good point. Though I suppose there must be some really bright light in some situations this could happen.


----------



## dcm (Oct 29, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Black.
> 
> I like the silver look, but it looks stupid with a black lens attached.
> try to buy a silver EF-M 32
> ...



Outdoors. Sunlight. Family photo. Backlit.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 29, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> *Good point*. Though I suppose there must be *some really bright light *in some situations this could happen.
> 
> 
> dcm said:
> ...


As I said.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 29, 2019)

I really liked the silver look, till I realized it's not metal, but painted plastic. So I have the all black version now and am very happy with it.


----------



## Joules (Oct 29, 2019)

Once these silver surfaces get some signs of use, they look terrible in my eyes. The black is at least still black if it gets a scratch or chips.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 29, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Good point. Though I suppose there must be some really bright light in some situations this could happen.


Not if you got reflections in dark glass, for example.

And it's not the _absolute_ illumination that matters anyway.


----------



## ++k (Oct 29, 2019)

So far, black leads 6 : 0. Wow, I didn't expect that...



koenkooi said:


> I really liked the silver look, till I realized it's not metal, but painted plastic. So I have the all black version now and am very happy with it.


Are you sure about silver being just painted plastic? That would also mean that the black version has a plastic upper part too (just made out of completely black material).
Unfortunately, I will not have the chance to hold and try it in my hands before I order, so that's why your observations and opinion help me a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 29, 2019)

I want a “Hello Kitty” look for my camera, but failing that, my vote is black.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 29, 2019)

++k said:


> So far, black leads 6 : 0. Wow, I didn't expect that...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about silver being just painted plastic? That would also mean that the black version has a plastic upper part too (just made out of completely black material).
> Unfortunately, I will not have the chance to hold and try it in my hands before I order, so that's why your observations and opinion help me a lot. Thanks!



Yes, the black is also plastic on top.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2019)

Black


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 29, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Not if you got reflections in dark glass, for example.
> 
> And it's not the _absolute_ illumination that matters anyway.


And you're always dressed in ninja black to avoid your reflections in dark glass, too? 
Man, I don't get this patronizing me although I did second the initial idea of dcm... two times now


----------



## SteveC (Oct 29, 2019)

dcm said:


> Black. So I don't get light reflections from the body on the subjects in my image.





koenkooi said:


> I really liked the silver look, till I realized it's not metal, but painted plastic. So I have the all black version now and am very happy with it.





Joules said:


> Once these silver surfaces get some signs of use, they look terrible in my eyes. The black is at least still black if it gets a scratch or chips.



My first thought when I saw this thread was, "is this guy (not you, koenkooi) actually going to make a buying decision on the basis of an anonymous internet vote?"

Five minutes later I realized it was really a way of asking for advice, and though I myself was leaning towards the two-tone option, I've seen two _objective_ reasons not to do it here; this one and the bit about light possibly reflecting off the faux metal.

So, Thanks!!! to all of you!


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 29, 2019)

Silver + black is much sexier  IMHO. I bought a refurbished black EVF-DC2 and they look OK together.

[A young colleague of mine once saw my M6 and asked me if it was a film camera].


----------



## Kit. (Oct 29, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> And you're always dressed in ninja black to avoid your reflections in dark glass, too?


When it matters, yes.

Or, alternatively, use a light cube, when I can.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 29, 2019)

Silver.
Black is so common and ordinary.

When I was much younger, most cameras came in silver. If you wanted the black version, you had to pay extra.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 30, 2019)

Kit. said:


> When it matters, yes.
> 
> Or, alternatively, use a light cube, when I can.


Thanks for the apology. [/sarc mode]


----------



## ++k (Oct 31, 2019)

So far black leads 8 : 2.

I generally agree with most of the arguments - black being more practical and durable, but silver being sexier. Not sure that reflections on silver are really an issue. But I am quite disappointed to learn that silver is actually fake painted plastic. My first DSLR long time ago was a silver plasticky 300D, and it really didn't age well. I tried to take good care of it, but regardless even the tiniest scratches were quite visible and ugly. Since I plan to use M6 II for at least 3-4 years and probably take multiple 100K photos, black is definitely a way to go. Thank you so much for helping me make a decision!


----------



## JohnC (Oct 31, 2019)

The silver is attractive, and I would have likely gotten it if it were actually metal. Painted silver will just get scratched off however and would lose the attractiveness significantly.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Nov 3, 2019)

Black. But then, I'm not a fashion victim.


----------



## ++k (Nov 7, 2019)

Black M6II ordered - arriving next Friday!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 9, 2019)

I went with silver because I've been waiting for a silver "casual" camera for a very long time. My AE-1 and FTb are both silver and it's a look that I just really enjoy. It doesn't really look "professional" for sure, but the M cameras are my travel cameras and it's looks great. If I buy a second one to replace my M5 or M50 then I will certainly get black.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 9, 2019)

The only camera that looks good in silver is the Leica M7, so I vote black


----------



## bf (Jan 29, 2020)

I voted for black when I bought M6 ... if I upgrade to M6ii I may go silver for a change!


----------



## Skux (May 18, 2020)

Black is so boring.

Silver it is.


----------



## stevelee (May 18, 2020)

I don't know which I would buy if I were in the market. The add-on EVF would discourage me, and for now my mirrorless needs are taken care of by the G5X II. It's EVF is not great, but is welcome for composition out in bright sunlight, and just pops right up when needed, and out of the way when not.

But I like the look of the silver model, probably because it reminds me a bit of my old FT-QL, and therefore looks nostalgic.


----------



## Del Paso (May 18, 2020)

Viggo said:


> The only camera that looks good in silver is the Leica M7, so I vote black


Agree.
But anyway, every real M camera (Leica, of course), looks great in chrome.
"M" is Leica, period!
For the Canon, I'd choose black, scratches are indeed ugly on a chrome painted body.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 29, 2020)

Trying to convince Mrs. FamilyGuy to get one of these. I, too, was leaning silver, until reading some of the objective reasons to stay black. Also, in exploring, I've found with our local camera shop (who we try to support), silver is a lot harder to find things in stock for (if you want to stick with silver lenses, etc).


----------

